# Want It!



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2016)

*1.5HP 110V 0-2500 RPM 12" Reversible Disc Grinder*​​


----------



## Matus (Sep 10, 2016)

We all do Dave, we all do


----------



## DSChief (Sep 10, 2016)

OK I'll bite, Who sells it & *HOW MUCH

*Never mind, the mouse found the link. Ouch ! a bit above my budget


----------



## gic (Sep 10, 2016)

what makes it special? Aren't belt grinders better for knife making?


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Love that Baldor motor!


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2016)

gic said:


> what makes it special? Aren't belt grinders better for knife making?




The disc size with the variable/reversible controls. It's almost the perfect tool for wa handle shaping. To be perfect it would have easy changeable magnetic (steel) discs and be a larger size. It's a fairly specialized tool though, couldn't replace a belt grinder, no way.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2016)

I use a disc sander all the time, just about everyday really. The two I have are....



*Rikon 12" *(converted to hook 'n loop for faster/easier replacement disc changes) 
This sander does the bulk reduction and rough squaring. I don't use this one to get exact square/flat surfaces because the H&L gives just a bit too much. It's great for rough work though.









*Variable speed 9"* outfitted with a Nielson quick change disc system & Beaumont Metal Works Work Rest combo
This set up is the bees knees and could really only be bettered by a larger disc size and miter gauge acceptance.


----------



## Matus (Sep 10, 2016)

Dave, this is my 5", 250W disc grinder that never manages to square up anything. Just let me know once you will be upgrading that small 9" disc grinder


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2016)

hahahaha, I hear ya Matus


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 10, 2016)

When I saw the thread title and who started it, I fully expected to see a thread about Rachel Ray. Dave, you must be getting old... :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> When I saw the thread title and who started it, I fully expected to see a thread about Rachel Ray. Dave, you must be getting old... :biggrin:




Sadly I am.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 11, 2016)

I have the same Rikon. I am rather fond of it. Changing the disc is a huge pita. Luckily it lasts pretty long. My issue is when shaping at the 45° mark, i have to clamp a piece of wood to close the gap between the table and the disc, or the handle will wobble. Any good ideas for this?


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking on this at home rather than the phone so I noticed that this is not 115V, according to the nameplate it is a 208 to 230V motor for residential or light commercial or 460 volt for buildings with high voltage.[video=youtube;Nnjh-zp6pP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnjh-zp6pP4[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Looking on this at home rather than the phone so I noticed that this is not 115V, according to the nameplate it is a 208 to 230V motor for residential or light commercial or 460 volt for buildings with high voltage.




From Tru-Grit's wesbite...??



> *Details:
> *This is the ultimate disc grinder. 1.5HP won't bog down. Baldor 208-230 V 3PH AC motor, most trusted name in the motor Industry. Plugs into standard 110V outlet. Machined from 6061 billet aluminum.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2016)

NO ChoP! said:


> I have the same Rikon. I am rather fond of it. Changing the disc is a huge pita. Luckily it lasts pretty long. My issue is when shaping at the 45° mark, i have to clamp a piece of wood to close the gap between the table and the disc, or the handle will wobble. Any good ideas for this?




Yup, same problem here but since I don't use it much in that way I never sought out a solution. You might have the best answer already.


----------



## gic (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm still a long way from making great handles but wouldn't a spindle sander be more useful then this kind of sander?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 11, 2016)

gic said:


> I'm still a long way from making great handles but wouldn't a spindle sander be more useful then this kind of sander?




I could use a spindle sander but only for the little hooked curl on the underside of westerns. If I made hunters then maybe also for finger notches. Most knifemakers use small wheels on their belt sanders for all that. 

The disc sander is far more useful IMO.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 12, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> From Tru-Grit's wesbite...??



So the freq drive has the ability to get it to run on 120V, where it would pull about 8.8 amps. That's nifty and creepy at the same time. They are available in a true 240 volt version also (I called them:biggrin Nice quick phone support. 

I would be tempted to get the setup without the freq drive and us one whose quality I know. Marko had a nice one mentioned in his craftsman, hobbyist discussion.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 16, 2016)

12" disk is a pretty good size for shaping handles, but you can't use standard 9x11 sheets of paper on it, though it might not be that critical, if you use it for wood mostly. I use my 9" for everything, so I go through paper very quickly. I mostly use it for squaring ends of things, while handles I shape on the belt grinder. In terms of efficiency you can't beat belt (and eyeballing))

If you plan on shaping a handle on a disk, VFD is probably a good idea.


----------

